# Setting up new system



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

I am looking at setting up a home theatre/music system in the downstairs area of our new home, and a music system on the rooftop. We have an existing small Sony sound system with 5 bookshelf speakers and the TV we want - now I'm looking at what to add. We've had Sonos recommended for our music system, and we've had wiring already installed in our home for 4 in-ceiling speakers downstairs, plus data cabling installed.

So, the items I've been looking at are:
Sonos (without amp) + existing system + Denon PMA500 amp (recommended because of extra ceiling speakers) + 4 Audio Source AS8C In-Ceiling speakers all downstairs (very large open space)
Sonos (with amp) + Bose 251 5 1/4" Environmental speakers upstairs (rooftop)

I am investigating whether I can buy any of the equipment direct from the USA - does anybody know of problems regarding reliability/power differences between Australia and US/duty fees?

Finally, I've been reading about Logitech's competitor to Sonos - Squeezebox Duet. Does anybody know anything about this product?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't help you on power. US is 110V single phase (220V dual phase). Some areas have 120V, but you get the general gist. Most of our stuff is around 110 for a "normal" plug. Many companies that sell internationally have a switchable power supply, in case you have 220/240V.

I just got a v3 Squeezebox. Haven't even had a chance to play with it yet, but I lurked on their forums for a while before making my decision. I have been using the software version of it on my laptop with a server in the office. So I can enjoy uncompressed (FLAC) music over my wireless anywhere in the house. I even tried streaming mp3 to my work, but work bandwidth issue made that a problem 

Overall, though, I like the interface and they get good reviews. I will review my actual hardware module as soon as I get it set up.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------

